# Critique my mogul riding



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

philadendron said:


> I know it's short, but I like to improve every time I go out and I'd appreciate any feedback regarding my riding here. I would say medium sized moguls on a blue run at Solitude in packed powder conditions. Thanks!
> 
> Here's the link to the video. How do I embed?


You copy the part between the = and & and click the youtube button and paste it in, or you can type


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

philadendron said:


> I know it's short, but I like to improve every time I go out and I'd appreciate any feedback regarding my riding here. I would say medium sized moguls on a blue run at Solitude in packed powder conditions. Thanks!
> 
> Here's the link to the video. How do I embed? Moguls at Solitude - YouTube


Not bad at all... I would focus on trying to avoid counter-rotating - that is to twist your arms/shoulders in one direction to get your legs/board to turn the opposite direction (in the video you can see that sometimes as your turn toeside your left arm swings behind you in the opposite rotation). This is bad because you cannot easily change edges and turn the other way until you "untwist" leading you to "miss a turn" you wanted to make sometimes.

You want to try to keep your arms/shoulders rotating with... or even slightly ahead of your legs/hips in the same direction. Try to plan a zig-zagging route a couple of moguls ahead of where you are.

Does that make sense?


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Nice! But why are you hitting up moguls? Those things are nasty.


----------



## philadendron (Oct 21, 2011)

Thank you PanHandler. Tried pasting the whole youtube link in between the YOUTUBE tags, haha.

@lonerider: Yeah, I am flailing a little, and you're exactly right, a do sometimes "miss" a turn that I wanted to make in the moguls. I particularly struggle getting the board back around from toe to heel. I think my counter rotating is my solution to that, but obviously that's not ideal. I try to use my lower body to initiate my turns but it doesn't always work. 

@Ttam: I enjoy moguls because they are a challenge and you can't really half ass them. Also, it's an opportunity for me to make turns, and who doesn't love making turns?

@Snowolf: Ok, I've never actually focused on keeping my shoulder aimed down the fall line, so I'll definitely try that. I'll try it on a normal groomer and make sure I only use my lower body to turn. Then I'll take that to the moguls.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

You should get airborne on the last mogul out. Good times


----------



## philadendron (Oct 21, 2011)

Leo said:


> You should get airborne on the last mogul out. Good times


Towards the end of the video I was able to catch a little air but I wasn't quite out of the moguls yet


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

philadendron said:


> Towards the end of the video I was able to catch a little air but I wasn't quite out of the moguls yet


Oh yea, it seems I ended the video prematurely. Sweet. That's my favorite part about moguls. Just fun to get airborne on the way out. Although I don't hit them much here on the Ice Coast. Certainly did in Tahoe pow though. I will neither confirm nor deny that I landed in a cloud of white stuff though.


----------



## philadendron (Oct 21, 2011)

Leo said:


> Oh yea, it seems I ended the video prematurely. Sweet. That's my favorite part about moguls. Just fun to get airborne on the way out. Although I don't hit them much here on the Ice Coast. Certainly did in Tahoe pow though. I will neither confirm nor deny that I landed in a cloud of white stuff though.


Lol, last week at Solitude during a storm we had plenty of powder, and I can confirm that I landed in many clouds of white fluff catching air off moguls.


----------



## FtCS4 (Dec 30, 2010)

Leo said:


> Oh yea, it seems I ended the video prematurely. Sweet. That's my favorite part about moguls. Just fun to get airborne on the way out. Although I don't hit them much here on the Ice Coast. Certainly did in Tahoe pow though. I will neither confirm nor deny that I landed in a cloud of white stuff though.


The worst part of moguls is the exact opposite....

Go flying off a big roller just to land in the middle of a mogul field


----------

